# I got promoted :D



## Xanadu (Feb 3, 2006)

From dishwasher to cook. :food-smiley-004:


----------



## PaulS (Feb 27, 2006)

lets see that would be like .... out of the sink and into the frying pan..right ..


----------



## Xanadu (Feb 3, 2006)

PaulS said:


> lets see that would be like .... out of the sink and into the frying pan..right ..


yeah..but i get better hours, less work, and better pay.

plus when I go to university and i need a part time job I already have kitchen experience, so I can get a good part-time job instead of working fastfood.


----------



## PaulS (Feb 27, 2006)

At the cost of University your going to need it, my son is in his 4th at Ottawa U and I figure it costs about 20,000 a year.


----------



## Accept2 (Jan 1, 2006)

Maybe one day you'll get to be on fries.............


----------



## Xanadu (Feb 3, 2006)

Accept2 said:


> Maybe one day you'll get to be on fries.............


:sport-smiley-002: 

I work in a Scottish Pub, our big thing is fish n chips. So, I am on fries..


and yeah, i realize that university is really expensive. I have a university fund set up that has like half of what I need, I think it has $35 000 right now. Plus I'm hoping ot go into co-op so It should pay for the rest.


----------



## Accept2 (Jan 1, 2006)

My first year at Carleton cost me about $1,400. I graduated less than 10 years ago. How has tuition gone up that much in so little time...............


----------



## PaulS (Feb 27, 2006)

Last years tuition was 4500.00 just a starting point.... Xanadu stick to it, after you finish your chances for employment are far better. The workplace is changing rapidly. I have been in industry primarily for the last 30 years and the changes in hiring practices have been huge. Most places won't hire you for a common labour pool unless you have grade 12 or better. They usually test for aptitude and now.... how you would fit in to a team enviroment.


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

my first year at U of T in the astrophysics program (1989) I was paying about $1900 for a full year's tuition. The whole year including staying in residence, food plan, and books,etc cost me about $7000. That even included my spending $$ and travel to and from Northern Ontario to Toronto about 3 times.

Right now, the tuition for one year of the same program is $5000 JUST for the tutition! Cost of living, apartments/residence/meal plans/books/etc has gone up.

I know kids who are paying $10K to $20K a year for school. Thats nuts... I am glad I graduated when I did (3 years University, three years college alldown south and I had only $24,000 in dept when I graduated - I did work summers too)


----------



## Xanadu (Feb 3, 2006)

Yeah I'm gonna stick with it...both the job, and the university. In the end it will pay off...I hope.


----------



## PaulS (Feb 27, 2006)

It will......


----------



## Xanadu (Feb 3, 2006)

PaulS said:


> It will......


it better, because if it doesnt I'm coming after you:sport-smiley-002: 

lol jk jk


----------



## PaulS (Feb 27, 2006)

ya gotta find me....:2guns:


----------



## Xanadu (Feb 3, 2006)

well how many people live in bancroft? like seriously it wouldnt be that hard


----------



## PaulS (Feb 27, 2006)

In town and surrounding area about 12000 people just increased your odds a bit.....


----------



## Xanadu (Feb 3, 2006)

PaulS said:


> In town and surrounding area about 12000 people just increased your odds a bit.....


I thought there was more than that. I think theres 17000 in West Carleton. lol


----------



## SinCron (Mar 2, 2006)

Now if only I can get my ass promoted from dishwasher. Damn ******* takin my job..


----------



## bRian (Jul 3, 2006)

A guy I grew up with went to Fort McMoney in the early 80's, got a job as a dish washer in a local restaurant there. He's now the owner.


----------



## Xanadu (Feb 3, 2006)

bRian said:


> A guy I grew up with went to Fort McMoney in the early 80's, got a job as a dish washer in a local restaurant there. He's now the owner.


I dont wanna be the owner of a scottish pub.:frown: lol


----------



## PaulS (Feb 27, 2006)

You could wear a kilt....


----------



## Accept2 (Jan 1, 2006)

The joke in the restaurant business is that you dont wish death on your enemies, you wish that one day they will own a restaurant................


----------



## Xanadu (Feb 3, 2006)

Accept2 said:


> The joke in the restaurant business is that you dont wish death on your enemies, you wish that one day they will own a restaurant................


umm..ok....i think the owner makes a lot of money though, she drives an infiniti G35.


----------



## big frank (Mar 5, 2006)

I'm an old guy now, but worked in restaurants when I was a youngster.
It's good honest hard work and it's a credit to you that you are handling it well.
Buddy of mine has an LP 100.
It's a blast to play and has a terrific neck.
His is the made in Korea model that has the embossed neck plate that reads epiphone by gibson, nashville, tennessee.
Is that the one you have or is it one of the more recent China models?


----------



## Xanadu (Feb 3, 2006)

Mines made in korea. It's a nice guitar. But it needs to be set up properly. The intonation is pretty bad. But I don't really want to spend a whack of money setting up a $300 guitar.


----------



## big frank (Mar 5, 2006)

Plus the frets wear fast on those


----------



## Xanadu (Feb 3, 2006)

and it has the cool neck plate too.


----------



## SCREEM (Feb 2, 2006)

how's the oil from the french fries....keeping the fretboards well lubed I imagin?:food-smiley-015:


----------



## Xanadu (Feb 3, 2006)

SCREEM said:


> how's the oil from the french fries....keeping the fretboards well lubed I imagin?:food-smiley-015:


um they're "chips" and yes they are. works better than..damn...other fretboard..oils.


----------



## SinCron (Mar 2, 2006)

Im a seafood cook now!


----------

